# New To Everything!   Need Advice For My First Lathe.



## Mog (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello,
First off, allow myself to introduce.......myself.  I have no experience in machinery other than metals class in high school 25 years ago. I have a working knowledge of auto engines and the like. 
I am looking for a lathe for hobby work and want an old one rather than a new mini. My budget atm is limited, but I am skilled at repairs and restoration. I'd love an old South Bend lathe but craigslist isnt really popping for them right now. I have, however, been kicking this one around:  https://southbend.craigslist.org/tls/5251063970.html
I realize that it would require first hand inspection to know for sure, but I'm wondering if this lathe is worth it, if it would be profitable to restore and resell, and if this would make a good first lathe. I'd prefer quick change gears, but beggers can't be choosers. I see a gear missing on the back of the tailstock abd although the it mentions the crossfeed needing a gear, it sounds like it is something with the longetudal (sp) feed in the apron after speaking with him. Thanks for ANY input, as I'm kinda all alone till I get to know more people around here with the same hobby. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## stupoty (Oct 7, 2015)

As some one that had two smaller lathes without a quick change gear box, get one with a quick change gear box 

A common spindle nose is a handy thing if the lathe doesn't come with a couple of chucks.

Good luck.

Stuart


----------



## Mog (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah, I'm leaning to quick change as well, but is this worth the price?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 7, 2015)

It's missing the front tumbler gear and stud.  Does it have the rest of the change gears?  The gear guards on top of the headstock are actually for some earlier models.  And it's missing the belt guard for the motor pulley and large countershaft pulley.  The 101.07403 originally came with a full belt and gear guard on top of the headstock and the motor belt 2-piece guard.  Does it come with anything else?

None of the photos show the ways very well.  But in what's visible, I don't see any significant wear.

I would say for just what's visible in the photos, $200 or $250.


----------



## Mog (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks wa5cab!  I plan on going to look at it tomorrow or Friday and I'll have more answers. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mog (Oct 7, 2015)

Well, I went to have a look see tonight. The whole apron was nearly gutted. What was there (the mitre gears) were gnarly to say the least and non functional. He felt he couldn't go less than $300 so I had to decline. Thanks again for the assist. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## coffmajt (Oct 7, 2015)

keep looking because something will turn up == Good Hunting == Jack


----------



## Mog (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 8, 2015)

Just for idle interest, was there enough wear on top of the bed to clearly see where the carriage had been running?


----------



## Mog (Oct 8, 2015)

The bed looked fair.  I didn't see obvious wear, but several nicks on the ways near the chuck and it appeared to have crashed at least once. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 8, 2015)

OK.  Maybe one of the commercial Atlas machine breakers will end up with it and offer the good parts for sale.  Timken headstocks will usually sell.  And some of the other parts.  They seldom list beds because of shipping difficulties but most of the other parts or subassemblies are no problem there.


----------



## bob308 (Oct 8, 2015)

that model lathe is good for a beginner. but not that lathe in the ad. first it did not have the gear set that is needed to thread and change speeds. the chuck had only one set of jaws and the out side ones at that. no other tooling at all. the broken cross slide handle is also a big red flag. it would be good for parts. you did well to pass on that one.


----------



## AR1911 (Oct 8, 2015)

I sold one of that exact same model yesterday for $275. It was not nearly as nice as the one listed above. Mine had no compound, only a T-slotted cross-slide. It was also missing the 4-groove countershaft pulley. It was dirty and had some surface rough. I had people lined up for it.   It may depend on the local market - I don't know Indiana - but here in N Texas that was a very fair price.


----------



## rafe (Nov 4, 2015)

Be patient and go for the South-bend with,quick-change & accessories, Some should be lurking around your area! The bigger the better!


----------



## louosten (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello Mog;
Well, you can get a fixer-upper, or get a used machine that's already been refurbished. Don't know how long you want to wait before making chips, but restoring an old machine like this takes some time, and $$$. Here is a good looking SB 9" near Charlotte, NC that has been fixed up pretty well; it has the v-belt drive instead of the flat belts:


I think the table comes with it. A little pricey @ $1675, but it's OBO so you might get a lower offer accepted. Here's the link:
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/tls/5284570011.html
Good Luck!


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 4, 2015)

For that kind of dollars, you should be able to get a nice condition 12" Atlas or Craftsman Commercial cabinet model.  Or probably the Clausing or Logan equivalent.


----------



## Mog (Nov 4, 2015)

I think I'm going a different direction now. Lol. Probably going with a grizzly 7x14 for now. I still want a south bend, but I'm going to wait for now. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

